# DIY FM Antenna?



## taylor

I have a reciever that has two screw conenctors for a FM antenna.

 I don't get good FM reception, is there a inexpensive antenna I can make that iwll improve my signal? Directional antennas are fine, as I listen to radio stations that are all based in Philadelphia.

 The antenna would need ot be long, as the reciever is in the basement. it is located right next to a window. I can run an antenna around 25 feet above ground. What kind of antenna should I make?


----------



## beamrider

http://zbconline.com/antenna.html

http://latham.dropbear.id.au/antenna/

http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/jpole.htm


----------



## taylor

Thanks for the links, they were quite helpful

 I think I will make one like the one shown on the first link.


----------



## Gariver

I agree! The 1st link is the one that seems to be the best!


----------



## KYTGuy

Keep in mind that when you make a loop antenna, you are "ignoring" most stations that are in a direction that is more than 45 degrees from "straight through the loop"...this means that if you have more than one station that you like to listen to, you will always have to go to the antenna and turn it so it faces the new fave.

 The reasons for loop antenas are twofold, for the most part...one, they make a large antenna length manageable (like for indoor mounting) and two, they can make it so two stations on or nearly on the same frequency can be separated by "tuning out" one by turning the loop to "ignore" that station.

 A vertical antenna will be able to get singals from almost as far away a station, but will never require any turning to get any station. All you have to do is go to the control panel of your radio, and tune. Since FM is so highly regulated, it is unusual to have two stations on the same frequency, thus eliminating one of the main reasons for needing a loop antenna.

 For about $100, you can have a professionally made, sealed vertical antenna that is OMNIdirectional...hard to mount indoors though.

 edited to add clarity

 PM me if interested

 KD6RGZ, aka "Big Ugly Guy"


----------



## Budgie

I agree with KYTGuy. The loop antenna is a directional antenna and as such will perform well with stations only in particuler directions. If you listen to more then one station, you may be happier with one of the j-pole designs in the other links. They are easy to build and work well in all directions, but, like all omnidirectional antenna's, they have an increased posssibility of receiving interference.
 As with all antenna's, the higher up you mount it, the better it will perform. Also, the type and quality of the lead from the antenna to the radio is important, since you can loose alot of the signal strength in the cable.

 ANother useful link-
http://www.kyes.com/antenna/antennadex.html


----------



## rickcr42

I just recently picked up a Phillips amplified antenna with adjustable gain at Walmart for like $20 that works great with my old Eico HFT-90

 looks like a Terk knockoff with the front mounted RF gain knob and top mounted swivel antenna element

 for that kind of loot I take DIY off the table unless you live in a real fringe area or are into serious DXing


----------



## puppyslugg

You can also keep an eye out for a BIC Beam Box. Had one for years and works great.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 You can also keep an eye out for a BIC Beam Box. Had one for years and works great. 
 

link # 1 above looks like a BIC Beam Box functionally


----------



## taylor

I'll keep my eyes out for an inexpensive FM antenna. I do live around 20 miles from Phildaelphia, so I don't really need omnidirectionality because most of the nearby stations are in Philly so I just point the thing west and pick up most stations.


----------



## puppyslugg

Quote:


 _Originally posted by rickcr42 _
*link # 1 above looks like a BIC Beam Box functionally * 
 

Yes it does, except it doesn't have a way to tune the antenna or select the bandwith.


----------

